
CoroVent – pulmonary ventilator for Covid-19 patients - salzig
https://www.corovent.com/
======
meej
Meanwhile, it looks like ventilators may not be as beneficial or necessary as
originally thought.

[https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/08/doctors-say-
ventilators-...](https://www.statnews.com/2020/04/08/doctors-say-ventilators-
overused-for-covid-19/)

------
RobertoG
There are really a lot of those projects. I have been following this one:

[https://www.oxygen.protofy.xyz/](https://www.oxygen.protofy.xyz/)

It's open source and there are two versions: industrial production and 3d
printing.

I also find the mechanical way it adapts to different patients interesting:
the different breathing patterns are codified by different levers in the
mechanism that push the AMBU. So, the programming is done changing a piece in
the device.

There is this cool visualization too: [https://protofyteam.github.io/oxygen-
visualization/](https://protofyteam.github.io/oxygen-visualization/)

------
ayakura
> "Our prototypes are being tested by regulatory authority, while we’re
> running a pre-production batch of a few dozen pieces"

Since they are currently under review I'll wait a bit to see the results, but
other than that the prototypes seem well made. Good job

------
jlebar
I'm helping lead software development for
[http://respira.works](http://respira.works), another one of these emergency
ventilator projects.

Our software is licensed as Apache 2. I'm not sure if the HW license is
settled, but the intent is to go with a similarly-permissive license.

To preempt the big question of, how are we different from the many other orgs
trying to do a similar thing: We're trying to build a ventilator that a COVID
patient can be on for multiple weeks, not just as an emergency stopgap until
they can get on a "real" ventilator. We believe that this would be hard with
e.g. an approach based on a breather bag to build a device that's sensitive
enough not to harm a patient over the course of weeks.

Happy to answer any questions.

~~~
pkaye
A few questions... Does your ventilator regulate pressure and volume? Does it
need a medical oxygen supply? Does it filter the exhaled air? Does it monitor
the patients breathing pattern and sync with it? Also what kind of testing has
been done to date?

~~~
jlebar
> Does your ventilator regulate pressure and volume? Does it need a medical
> oxygen supply? Does it filter the exhaled air? Does it monitor the patients
> breathing pattern and sync with it?

Yes to all. :)

> Also what kind of testing has been done to date?

Still very much in development.

~~~
pkaye
Glad to hear your team has thought this through.

------
sergioisidoro
The title is slightly misleading. The open source license (according to the
linked documents) expires on 31st May 2020. What happens after that?

Feels like the open source is aimed only for the development phase, and no one
else other than the authors will be able to execute large scale production

~~~
sbuttgereit
I would say calling this "open source" as it's generally understood to most
here on HN is simply incorrect. This isn't open source on any of those terms.

This is simply a license granting licensees (anyone willing to agree to terms
in this case) temporary rights to use the IP for COVID-19 related purposes.
That license 1) ends and 2) sets fairly limited use cases allowed under the
license.

If we want to relate this back to the software world, "source available" would
be a closer analogue.

~~~
gus_massa
What about "Source Available Shareware" until May 31st 2020?

Also, will it be aproved before that date? Only the devices that are finalized
before that day are covered in the licence and nobody is going to build too
many of them until it is aproved for use.

~~~
sbuttgereit
Shareware is probably a better analogy... though most shareware I ever
experienced told me the price upfront :-)

Personally, I think the accomplished what they wanted... getting noticed.

